# Can't open VSL libraries in Logic Pro 10.7



## micrologus (Nov 3, 2021)

I updated to MacOS Monterey and installed Logic Pro 10.7. Now I can't open VSL libraries (VIP, Vienna Syncron Player, Vienna ensemble Pro…). This is what I see:






P.S.: I updated all the VSL software. The standalone app works correctly.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 3, 2021)

It's a known issue, see here:





MacOS Monterey - what audio software works so far?


is it? On Mojave it was here, but looks like they’ve moved the bloody option elsewhere! :rolleyes: Edit: Ah, they have changed how this works now. It’s all handled in the Privacy settings which you say you’ve already looked into. Are you using a VPN? There have been reports of issues like...




vi-control.net


----------



## Ben (Nov 3, 2021)

micrologus said:


> I updated to MacOS Monterey and installed Logic Pro 10.7. Now I can't open VSL libraries (VIP, Vienna Syncron Player, Vienna ensemble Pro…). This is what I see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please contact my colleagues via [email protected] .
We are on this issue and already testing a fix for some plugins.


----------



## micrologus (Nov 3, 2021)

Thank You Alex and Ben.


----------

